
Aria2: High speed command line download utility - kirubakaran
http://debaday.debian.net/2008/07/16/aria2-high-speed-command-line-download-utility/
======
st3fan
Love the tool, but hate the name. Can't they just call it 'aria' instead.
Typing that 2c part annoys the hell out of me. It's just wrong.

~~~
ivankirigin
Just make an alias. If you find yourself passing the same parameters, this
could be doubly useful

